# A Little Fun: Your Favorite T-Shirt (4 Pics)



## tx smoker (Feb 17, 2021)

This may seem a bit silly but I'm bored out of my mind. Actually I thought about this a couple weeks ago but decided to go ahead and toss it out there. I've been a T-Shirt fiend since elementary school. On the shelves in my closet are hundreds of them. I've collected them from concerts, places all over the country on motorcycle trips, and gotten some from friends & family. Thought I'd toss out a few of my favorite ones just for giggles...for me at least   

Love this one!! Got it from my good friend John ( 

 SmokinVOLfan
 ) in our Christmas exchange. That's Horton on the floor to the right, one of Bianca's toys.







Got this one a couple weeks ago from my youngest daughter for my birthday. She sends me a lot of these






And my favorite, also sent by my youngest daughter. Tracy is not too fond of it but I get some fun comments from people when I'm gutsy enough to wear it






As an added bonus, a coffee mug sent with the 2nd shirt for my birthday. This one is all too true!! Spent years running off the derelict boys when they'd show up at the door






So there are a couple of mine. Any of y'all have your favorites that you'd share to entertain a guy that's bored out of his skull?

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 17, 2021)

Here's one a buddy sent me a few years back to cheer me up after a botched va procedure that kept me in the bed for 3 months lol


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 17, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Here's one a buddy sent me a few years back to cheer me up after a botched va procedure that kept me in the bed for 3 months lol



OMG!! That's hilarious. Thanks Jake. I've never had anything to do with the VA but have heard some horror stories. My dad was a vet and he refused to go to their doctors.

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 17, 2021)

Great shirts Robert! I might be bias but I tend to like the Grillfather shirt the best. Almost better than the "Free Mustache Rides" shirt I sent Joe 

 xray
 for Christmas. He said he wears it almost daily!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 17, 2021)

Unfortunately I have nothing to share with you.... but.... I am ready to get a couple of t-shirts and just am waiting for more ideas!!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)

First off great idea Robert! Should be really interesting ! This first one I bought on a trip to Omaha for our daughter's wedding.  Of course I spilled on my shirt driving while eating and we stopped to pick up popcorn for the wedding so clean t-shirt.







And love this one, no explanation needed







Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 17, 2021)

We brought this home to our oldest daughter when me and the wife went to alaska a couple summers back. When she was about 12 we were driving home from the smoky mountains, car was completely silent. Had our 4 kids and a couple of their friends. Daughter let one rip big time and was extremely embarrassed. I never pass up an opportunity to give her anything fart related now


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## xray (Feb 17, 2021)

I don’t have it anymore but my favorite shirt just had lettering on the front that said “I ride the short bus.” It was a great conversation starter, especially with the girls.

Here’s one that fits 

 SmokinVOLfan
 to a T (pun intended)


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Winterrider (Feb 17, 2021)

As a retired Asst. Track  Manager in Mtce Dept for Short line railroad, these were available.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)

Those are cool Winter! But you already knew that cuz apparently we share the same brain!   

Ryan


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh, boy. Wait 'til I get home tonight.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 17, 2021)

Great Thread Robert ! Some good ones on here. Here are a few


















And you cant forget some chrismas shirts!


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 17, 2021)

I have the Grillfather shirt and the I don't give a rat's  one.  If I have time tonight I will try to post some of the other ones I have.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 17, 2021)

My favorite tshirt and hoodie


----------



## forktender (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## forktender (Feb 17, 2021)

I bought four of these  and three of the Biden shirts I wear them daily.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 17, 2021)

All of the shirts posted are funny and good ones!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 17, 2021)

Here we go!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 17, 2021)

Some more:























My wife thinks I drink too much. I tell her I drink just enough.


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Got this one a couple weeks ago from my youngest daughter for my birthday. She sends me a lot of these


That one would just need a line added
THAT GOT MARRIED THE SAME YEAR


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Feb 18, 2021)

I also have a t-shirt problem.  My wife is always complaining about how many I have and how old some of them are.  I have a bunch that I've "collected" over a 34 year law enforcement career and also being a musician I always look for fun shirts to wear at gigs.  I'm a big Blues Borthers fan, too and any time I'm near a House of Blues I stop in a grab whatever new ones they have.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 18, 2021)

All of those are good ones. I have some ones I got over the years mostly at Concerts, so not really worth posting here.  Plus not sure I can find them, lol.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 18, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great shirts Robert! I might be bias but I tend to like the Grillfather shirt the best.



I figured you probably would   



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Almost better than the "Free Mustache Rides" shirt I sent Joe  [ATTACH]485568[/ATTACH]  xray for Christmas.



Rumor has it that he only wears that one when he goes to the trans bars 



pushok2018 said:


> Unfortunately I have nothing to share with you.... but.... I am ready to get a couple of t-shirts and just am waiting for more ideas!!!!



So did you see anything cool that you just can't live without?



Brokenhandle said:


> First off great idea Robert! Should be really interesting !



Love the popcorn one and I do have the beer shirt in my inventory...somewhere.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 18, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I never pass up an opportunity to give her anything fart related now



That's just bad Jake, but great story. I loved it.



xray said:


> Here’s one that fits  [ATTACH]485569[/ATTACH]  SmokinVOLfan to a T (pun intended)



Joe, you're giving him far too much credit buddy 



Winterrider said:


> As a retired Asst. Track Manager in Mtce Dept for Short line railroad, these were available.



Thosew are cool!!! They could almost be biker themed shorts with the themes of the graphics. Awesome!!



Sowsage said:


> Great Thread Robert ! Some good ones on here. Here are a few



Thanks for sharing. I have the 24 beers one but need to go find the rat's a$$ shirt. That's just too cool.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 18, 2021)

forktender said:


> I bought four of these and three of the Biden shirts I wear them daily.



Absolutely love the Biden shirt. Need to find those somewhere



mneeley490 said:


> Here we go!



All great but the one about smashing sobriety is off the hook. I've been trying to do that since my early teens and have been personally successful 

Robert


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 18, 2021)

I have quite a few t-shirts that I have gotten over the years.  Sorry but they were all wrinkled.  Somehow got all bunched up against each other on one side of the closet.  This is probably my favorite BBQ shirt.







I have worn this one out a few times during the pandemic and have gotten some good laughs and comments.







Which kind of leads into this one which is always appropriate...






Which also in turn leads into this one...







And for those who didn't stay away...


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 18, 2021)

And a few more for general fun...


















And speaking of zombies dead Osama is always a classic







Hope that one isn't too offensive to anybody.  Got quite a few others I could post at another time.  Not sure I have time to get them out now.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a t shirt subscription with Grunt Style. A veteran clothing company. They send a shirt every month. This was April's shirt









I've had a couple people get controversial about the violent potential on the back.....my reply was follow directions and you'll pay for your groceries unharmed

Notice the wuhan bat skeleton....lol


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

Found another one!







Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2021)

Not mine but I sure liked it!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2021)

Some great shirts posted. I dont have them anymore, but working in various Bars as a Bouncer and Bartender  in the early 80's i accumulated a hundred or so Liquor Promo Shirts. I really enjoyed working promo's with the Captain Morgan Girls! I used to have  several pics of this nature, not me pictured here , one with no Costumes! ....JJ







My Wife made me stop that kind of work,,,


----------



## forktender (Feb 22, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Absolutely love the Biden shirt. Need to find those somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought them  on Amazon Robert I have a few that aren't PC enough to post I'd get banned for sure for at least two of them.

These shirts  aren't ban worthy.


----------



## forktender (Feb 22, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Some great shirts posted. I dont have them anymore, but working in various Bars as a Bouncer and Bartender  in the early 80's i accumulated a hundred or so Liquor Promo Shirts. I really enjoyed working promo's with the Captain Morgan Girls! I used to have  several pics of this nature, not me pictured here , one with no Costumes! ....JJ
> 
> View attachment 485652
> 
> ...


Damn!!!!
It looks like the old Captain must've been wearing his patch over both eyes when he picked the two on the outside.

"not me pictured here" You mean you're not the Capt? 

Most definitely not the Cali chapter.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm thinking the girl on the right was not hired for her looks!
That pic was just for reference. Actually the girls varied job to job. One time we were doing a Jager Promo. There was 3 girls, one girl was unbelievably Hot. Her husband was their manager and managed several adiditional models for events like Car and Boat Shows. He was totally not someone whom you would expect to be her hubby.. She was 5'11" gorgeous, all legs and a body to die for. He was a little guy, 5' and change, skinny with average looks. He was however, one of the nicest guys I ever met. Kind of guy you could hang out with, drinking beers around the Smoker talking Smack...JJ


----------



## forktender (Feb 22, 2021)

I used to smoke ribs for 3 gal's that went from bar to bar doing  lingerie shows they sold plates of ribs with scoop of coleslaw for $12 the plate consisted of 4 rib bones and the coleslaw. They sold out every time which blew me away at that price. They understood that they never got the ribs from me that they smoked them, and they paid me $3-400 cash every other week. (they bought the ribs) This lasted almost a year they were selling the ribs because of their looks mainly because back then my ribs were just okay. I just got tired of smoking 10 -15 racks of ribs every other week.
They were always trying to talk my wife to join them in their shows but being an old beer drinker that grew up in the area I knew way to many people and wasn't having my wife strutting around  a bunch of drunks only wear'in her dainties. You wouldn't believe how much they made a night though it was crazy, almost enough for me to change my mind about my wife joining their crew.
(Even though they were legit though no hanky panky stuff going on out back)
Man, those were the days back in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## mfatty500 (Feb 27, 2021)

I print t-shirts for a living, and I rarely make anything for my self, but I do have a about 75 Harley -Davidson shirts, that I hardly ever wear anymore...


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 27, 2021)

I was at a resort in Puerto Vallarta a few years back, when the Modelo girls stopped by in their bikinis to pose for pics, and hand out free beers.  All were about 18-21, and drop-dead gorgeous.
That was a good day.


----------



## mfatty500 (Feb 27, 2021)

I can only imagine what you used your t-shirt for, went you got back to your room


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 28, 2021)

Being a fishing nut I have a bunch of those funny ones...



















Just starting to collect Smokin' BBQ ones...


----------

